# Garage foundation wall needs lifting



## ikidd (Sep 17, 2007)

I have an attached garage with one corner (and the side of the garage) having sunk about 8 inches.  The wall surrounds a poured pad that has stayed pretty much where it was, and this outside foundation wall has settled in.  It's probably only about 4 feet high, presumably with a grade beam underneath (unless it doesn't, in which case I can see why it fell).  I'm having a hard time finding contractors to put in piers and lift it, and I'm to the point where I'm willing to do it myself.

Has anyone done this sort of repair, and have advise to give?  I've found a few companies that sell the equipment, the push pier systems and jacks, but they're definitely geared towards the professionals.

I can't see that there is a lot of weight to lift, as the garage itself has actually held its position and not sunk along with the foundation wall.  I think the framer deserves an award.


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 17, 2007)

You have no support under the foundation if it sank that far. To do it right, you will need a new foundation if the soil is adequate. - Very costly, but the garage may justify it.

A repair instead of replacement will difficult to find especially since you have no idea of what is under the foundation. - Only downside risk for a contractor - little profit, big potential problems.

Since you think the framer is so great, why not just leave it there until somrting collapses suddenly? - Do you have any big trees nearby you can run a cable up to?


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome IKidd:
Yes, I have done a similar job in the past. The problem with garages is that they are usually the last thing that gets the contractor's attention; usually built (all or part) on fill dirt.
In your case you could dig down to undistrbed earth for solid bearing. In our area you hit undisturbed earth when there are little brown and black lines in the dirt. Block up a jack within 18" of and on each side of the corner. Step out of the ditch and raise each jack 2 notches at a time until the foundation is level. Now, either pile concrete blocks or place concrete at the corner and at the ends of the failed portion, finish it off with mortar or concrete mix to the bottom of the foundation. If there is a span of more than 4' between the sets you will need to add another pier. I suspect you are going to be at about 36 to 48 inches underground to find the undisturbed earth, The first concrete block can be laid on its side and the rest of them set upright. I know, its not code but code has failed anyway. Be very careful and don't let it fall in on you, this is very high risk!
Please post back and let us know how it went.
Glenn


----------

